# They're back.



## Kaleb (May 18, 2010)

It looks like the Viagra salesmen are back. :rant: This time under the user name of 'Preemeinica'. Is there anything that can be done to stop this? :fan:

Looks like it's time to get out the hammer. *club*

Or the baseball bat. *knuppel2*

Or should I get out the oxy torch?!


----------



## rake60 (May 18, 2010)

Kaleb  said:
			
		

> Is there anything that can be done to stop this?



In a word, *NO.*

Thanks to quick reports by members, the posts were removed and the drug sales person 
was banned. It will happen again. 

We ask that all members immediately report any spam activity by clicking the
"Report to moderator" link at the bottom right of the offending post.
That sends a notice to all of our Moderators and Administrators who cover all time
zones around the world. 

Please continue to report all such activity and it will be dealt with as soon as possible.

Rick


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm....why did he choose this group of old farts timers to market to?  scratch.gif  Personally, I don't have a problem in this area. No really...  *beer*


----------



## tel (May 18, 2010)

You could always stock up Trout, 'just in case'!


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 18, 2010)

He was banned and all posts deleted just before this am breakfast. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 19, 2010)

FYI kaleb you can click on the report this post option on any offensive post . this automatically notifies us admins via e - mail.
We then just need to read the e-mail. :
Tin


----------

